# Prop for 2010 E-TEC 115 (Offshore crank case)



## WranglerJoe (Jul 10, 2021)

Need some help finding a prop. Doesn’t have to be SS but it’s a bonus. Preferably 4 blade

it’s the wrong motor for the boat but model # reads
E115DPXiiB


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

On a 115 I would run SS. 
I had a 3 blade viper SS on my old 115 etec and it performed very well all around.


----------



## WranglerJoe (Jul 10, 2021)

LtShinysides said:


> On a 115 I would run SS.
> I had a 3 blade viper SS on my old 115 etec and it performed very well all around.


While I’d like SS, I probably won’t have this motor more than a year from now


----------

